# Pats peak Jan8th  1st Race night



## Vortex (Jan 3, 2007)

Well its about to start.

Tree_Skier(our ringer) 
Ga2ski(nationally ranked tele skier),
Roark(most improved),
Charlie (most Fun had)Schussler,
SkiBum995(new Guy) Replacing Chilemass.   We will Work on busting him.
Scott(Ga2ski buddy)  (Made the change from rec skier to racer nicely)
and me

1st race night of the Season for all the teams will be lead by us.  Alot of fun, Runs are video taped.  Results given in Sled Pub after the Race.  Come cheer us on... use the  Member benefits discounts and ski cheap at pats at the same time.

We race every monday night for the next 9 weeks and hopefully into the finals after then.
Pats does a great job making this fun.  Again take advantae of the discount coupons and join us.


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 3, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Well its about to start.
> 
> Tree_Skier(our ringer)
> Ga2ski(nationally ranked tele skier),
> ...


 
Come on out and join us. BTW - I had no clue what Bob was talking about for discounts but here is the link http://forums.alpinezone.com/11872-alpinezone-forum-member-discounts.html. Looks like you can save $10 to $15.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 3, 2007)

Thankx for the Linc Ga2ski.


----------



## hammer (Jan 3, 2007)

ga2ski said:


> Come on out and join us. BTW - I had no clue what Bob was talking about for discounts but here is the link http://forums.alpinezone.com/11872-alpinezone-forum-member-discounts.html. Looks like you can save $10 to $15.


$10 off night skiing from 3 PM...this would make a night skiing ticket $18.  Pretty good deal.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 3, 2007)

I plan on bringing my kids a couple of times cause of the price.  Maybe even my bride.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 8, 2007)

Pats has closed for the day stay tuned I'll give you a race update when I can www.patspeak.com


Edit I called them to get a conformation. ( No Race tonight.) Spoke with Ginny.  

  Out of the office till the pm. Will post more info about make up if I get it.


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 8, 2007)

I got the message Thanks.   I sent Scott and email as well.

See you next week.

on a positive note SR got 4 inches so far with another 1-3" forecasted for tonight.


----------



## roark (Jan 8, 2007)

ga2ski said:


> on a positive note SR got 4 inches so far with another 1-3" forecasted for tonight.


Looks like I'm heading out that way this weekend... got couch space?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 8, 2007)

It was a good thing for them to close.  K-mart and Pico are open....pouring rain here in the Upper Valley and it is doing so out west I've heard.


----------



## tree_skier (Jan 8, 2007)

We did get a couple of inches last night but was 32 and raining when I left my house at 8.

I am a little depressed about the cancelation as I am ready to smoke Bob, I even used the expensive juice on the old boards.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 8, 2007)

Captains, Chiefs, Heads of your Clans,

Today, Monday, January 8, 2007 we will not be racing.  

Due to heavy fog and some uncrystalized precipitation we have chosen not to operate today, but will resume full operation tomorrow.  For Monday night teams this means that we will not start racing until Monday, January 15th.  

As of right now we plan to continue with all programs for the remainder of the week.  If there are any changes to the Corporate schedule I will contact all captains as needed.  

We still have plenty of snow to ski and race on, and plan to make more as soon as the temperatures drop.  Races this past weekend and Friday went off without a hitch and all involved were thrilled.  

Please feel free to call the office 603.428.3245 with any questions.  

Sarah, Race Secretary

This is what they sent me
So next Monday same plan. I'll be thre by 4


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 8, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> I am a little depressed about the cancelation as I am ready to smoke Bob, I even used the expensive juice on the old boards.



:lol:  :lol:  The "expensive" juice....that's funny.  

I am going to have to make another visit sometime this season.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 8, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> We did get a couple of inches last night but was 32 and raining when I left my house at 8.
> 
> I am a little depressed about the cancelation as I am ready to smoke Bob, I even used the expensive juice on the old boards.





Ya I'm shaking.  uke: :dunce:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 8, 2007)

Tree_skier:  did you update the GS suit?  Any corporate sponsors this season for you?  :wink:


----------



## tree_skier (Jan 8, 2007)

no I am still running th 80's vintage stuff although I am looking for a suit.


----------



## tree_skier (Jan 8, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> :lol:  :lol:  The "expensive" juice....that's funny.
> 
> I am going to have to make another visit sometime this season.




That would be the Toko HF Dibloc that I got for my kids races.  retail $60 for 60 grams


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 8, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> That would be the Toko HF Dibloc that I got for my kids races. retail $60 for 60 grams


What you spent money on something?!?!?!  It most have been a free sample


----------



## tree_skier (Jan 9, 2007)

ga2ski said:


> What you spent money on something?!?!?!  It most have been a free sample




pro form.  I wouldn't have purchased the HF without the kids using it.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 9, 2007)

Did you every get new boards Dave?


----------



## tree_skier (Jan 9, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Did you every get new boards Dave?



I got some rossi race room GS boards.

just so you will still be looking at my backside after all these years.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 9, 2007)

Ya Ya.  Cool on the boards though.


----------

